# EHU extension lead waterproof joint cover



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got two EHU extension leads, one is 10 metres long the other is 20 metres long used depending on how far we are from the mains post.

In some cases I have to use both leads joined together and I was concerned about the water getting in when it rained. I've used the odd plastic bag or placed a small bucket over it in times of need but was wondering whether there was a purpose made waterproof housing available which would provide protection. I've seen covers for normal mains connectors;

http://cpc.farnell.com/pro-elec/9172orn/extension-seal/dp/PL1020802?Ntt=PL1020802

but not for the round 16A CEE connectors.

Anyone know of anything that would fit the bill?

Richard


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have something very similar in black bought at boot sale for €1.00 but only shower proof.
I would post a pic but the site won't let me.

Ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have similar length cables and on the rare occasions that both are needed I find a plastic carrier bag secured with a couple of tie wraps is as good as anything.Surprisingly I can usually get away with using just one of the cables for 95% of the time so I don't think it's worth buying a proper extension joint cover.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

My take on joining two leads is to keep the socket pointing down and the plugs pointing upwards. Water flows downwards and if something is put under the lead to make this happen away from the socket then jobs a goodun. This doesn't work if you put the joint in a river 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Something like this...

http://www.reimo.com/en/82043-cee_safebox_kabelsafe_mit_schloss/

or here...

http://tinyurl.com/loyrxje

Pete


----------



## TheFellTerrier (May 19, 2008)

At Go Outdoors ..... 
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/crusadeer-electrical-connection-protector-box-p216545


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Pete, the one on eBay looks the part with a proper rubber seal. The GoOutdoors one doesn't look like it will take the CEE connectors or have a seal.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Richard,

I agree, the G.O. one looks a bit naff. I've got one that looks identical to the Reimo one although it's not badged as such.

I can't remember where I got mine from, but I'm pretty sure it was either Towsure or my local caravan dealer. Wherever I got it from, it works well!

Roger


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> I would post a pic but the site won't let me.


Ray, you have said this several times now, so we have to get this sorted out!

If you are replying to a message, use the 'Post Reply' button at the the top, not the 'Quick Reply' section at the bottom.

When you do so note that, due to some bug or other since the site moved to Canada, there is a limit of 124Kb on the size of any image posted.

You need to use an image editing program to reduce the size of the image you are trying to post so that the resulting file is less than 124Kb.

Personally I use GIMP on a PC (which is free, but is quite a complex program and similar to Photoshop in many respects), but there are many simple free programs available for PC / Mac / iPad etc, which will do the same thing.

I find that if I take a JPEG image file and resize it such that the longest edge is 640 Pixels, the resulting file is almost always less than 124Kb in size.

Once you have resized your image, click on the 'Choose File' button below, navigate to where you have stored your resized file, click on it and click the 'open' button.

Then, when back on MHF you should see the file name in the 'Add and Attachment' section. Click on the 'Add Attachment' button to upload your photo to the site. NOTE that at this point you have not submitted your post, all you are doing is uploading any attachments that will be attached to your post when you submit it.

It is at this stage that the site will complain if it doesn't recognize the file format or if the file is too large.

Provided there are no errors, click the 'submit' button and you should be OK.

The other way of inserting pictures into responses is to host them on some sort of photo sharing site, and insert a link to them into your post.

Personally I use www.photobucket.com which gives you quite a bit of space for free, but there are many others around.

You will need to create an account, though you only have to do this once. Once you have created an account, you can continue to use it in the future.

The process for uploading new files to photobucket is straightforward. You click on the 'Upload' button, choose the file from your PC / Mac, and click 'upload'.

Once it has done its stuff, click on the image and, on the right hand side, are a set of links in a section entitled 'Links to share this Photo'. These are:

- Email & IM
- Direct
- HTML
- IMG

Click in the box next to IMG and it'll flash to say 'copied', then go to the appropriate point in your message, right-click and select 'paste', and it will embed a link to your photo in your message like this:



That's Churchfileds car park in Appledore, North Devon b.t.w., nice cheap legal place for an overnight stop!

It is worth persevering with because, as the saying goes, "a picture paints a thousand words"

Try it in a few test posts - we (well, I) won't bite if you get it wrong or if it doesn't work first time.

Morph


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try again.......................... Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear Morph.
You have come to my rescure................... thanks so much.
I kept banging on about my inability to post a pic in the hope that the site admin just might wake up to the problem. Or at least one of them.

I did just as you said and clicked the POST REPLY from the top and resized my pic in AOL down to 34kb. and voila it worked.
Although it's a shame we can't post large pics as often you can click on the pic to gain more detail.

Thanks again Morph.
Ray.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

No problem. Glad the workaround works!

Morph


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Unless you are planning on totally submerging the cable then don't worry. The reason they are used is that they are highly water tolerant.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

If you google "CEE plug coupler" several UK online sources appear to have them.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Cling film has worked for me in the past, just wrap it generously and voila waterproof and easy


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Masterplug do a good range, an example http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weatherpr...sterplug-/231236772503?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------

